# Nebo Bull



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

This bull was harvested on Monday evening. 8x8 if you count the devil tines.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice bull, had two people show me that bull this week. One at school and one at work. Heard it was 357 I believe.


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

great bull....congrats to the hunter! Give us the story.

LA


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Who is the hunter? That is an impressive bull.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Couldn't be off the Nebo


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice elk. Congrats


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nebo doesn't hold any bulls like that... Just ask this forum... They'll tell ya. 

Regardless of where it's from, it's a dandy, to say the least. BUT... This is where my negativity comes in to play. Unless the pic is posted by the actual hunter, I personally don't believe any of it. There have been WAY too many BS posts on here (Contrary to popular belief, not EVERYTHING on the internet is true!) for me to believe all of them. So I am only 1/2 believing this post... I believe it's one helluva bull... but not quite sure what to think on the rest of it.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! 8)


----------

